
Apple Just Shipped Web Components to Production and You Probably Missed It - fagnerbrack
https://dev.to/ionic/apple-just-shipped-web-components-to-production-and-you-probably-missed-it-57pf
======
macmac
Classic Apple. Doesn't work on Linux or Android. "Cannot create Apple ID on
this device."

